# Ten million dollars in dope found in car CT



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

(Stamford-AP, Dec. 20, 2005 11:29 AM) _ Stamford police have made one of the biggest drug busts in state history on a routine traffic stop.

A police officer on patrol had pulled over a limousine that had gone through a red light this morning on Atlantic Street and came up with ten million dollars worth of cocaine.

Police say the driver and his passenger was acting nervous and giving evasive and conflicting statements.

Officers found three duffel bags in the trunk containing 55 bricks of cocaine, weighing about 121 pound. Both the driver and passenger have been charged with possession and possession with intent to sell.

The driver is identified as 39-year-old Luis Vavanco of Jersey City New Jersey. His passenger was 38-year-old Nicolas Becema Asensio of Huron, California.


----------



## kokid (Oct 24, 2005)

Nice job!! Give that officer a medal!!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Wolfman said:


> So much for the so-called "chickenshit" MV stops.


That's right!!  I pulled over a car for failure to use directionals. I noticed all 3 occupants were not wearing seatbelts so I requested ID from all 3. One of the passengers said he didn't have his and gave me his "info".... this is when he kept forgetting the last 2 digits of his SSN, giving me 3 different numbers when none of them matched. So I put him in cuffs and find a wallet in his back pocket and he says "oh, I forgot I had that". Viola! an ID. Comes back with 3 warrants. Had a hypodermic needle in his jacket pocket and slapped him with furnishing false SSN. He's now serving time on those warrants. There is

NO such thing as chickenshit stops. Its only chickenshit if you gig for every little thing. But always be happy to STOP 'em all!


----------



## sgtmvm (Jan 17, 2005)

As a wise man says, you never know when you will find that BAG OF HANDS!!!!!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

sgtmvm said:


> As a wise man says, you never know when you will find that BAG OF HANDS!!!!!


... Or when a truck will roll through town with Jimmy Hoffa's body on it. ;-)


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

....Or an old man in the trunk of his own car after neighborhoods punks were feeding off of him and even drove him around trying to make ATM withdrawals from his account.


----------



## id1811xecj (Jun 27, 2004)

121 lbs of cocaine is not worth anywhere near 10 million. That is 80,000 a pound.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

1,000 grams in a kilo times 55 kilos = 55,000 grams. at about $50 a gram equals $2,750,000 stepped on at least 4 times by the time it hits the streets equals over $10,000,000

He probably only paid a max. $20,000 a kilo for about a million dollars in coke.

Establish a good trustworthy network, and you can see that unless you get caught, It's the greatest investment in the world. You end up with so much money that you now have a serious problem cleaning it up. Think I'll find myself a half-assed punk who can bad mouth cops to music and make him a star. It's all legit.


----------

